# The Golden Spike, nearly stolen @ CSRM



## Blackwolf (Mar 6, 2014)

And I wondered why there were news vans and California State Parks Police vehicles out front of the California State Railroad Museum this afternoon. :angry:



> Sacramento police and state park officials are investigating a break-in that happened overnight at the California State Railroad Museum.
> 
> Officials said that *the display case housing the Golden Spike* was damaged, but the spike was not taken.


It should be noted that:



> The Golden Spike -- a ceremonial spike driven by Leland Stanford in Utah during the construction of the First Transcontinental Railroad -- is a twin of the original and was donated to the museum in 2005.
> 
> The original Golden Spike is on display at Stanford University.


It is, however, identical in nearly every way. And just as old and historical, since two spikes were made for the Promontory Point joining of the Union and Central Pacific Railroads.

Story: Break-in investigated at California State Railroad Museum


----------



## Agent (Mar 7, 2014)

Blackwolf said:


> It is, however, identical in nearly every way. And just as old and historical, since two spikes were made for the Promontory Point joining of the Union and Central Pacific Railroads.


Promontory Summit actually, which is a different location than Promontory Point.


----------

